# Guidelines for Barbecues in Apartment Communities



## mark handler (Jul 2, 2012)

CALIFORNIA APARTMENT ASSOCIATION, TRI-COUNTY DIVISION

Guidelines for Barbecues in Apartment Communities

http://morganhomes.com/BBQ.pdf


----------

